# Musik abspielen



## ltPerly (14. Februar 2006)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, möchte ich auf meiner Homepage Musik abspielen. Aber bevor hier ein falscher Eindruck entsteht - nein, ich werde die Nutzer nicht mit sinnlosem Hintergundgedudel nerven, sondern möchte einen Player einbauen, wo der Besucher selber entscheiden kann, ob und was er hören will.

Nun habe ich 2 "Probleme" - bzw. 2 Aspekte, wo ich nach dem günstigsten Lösungsansatz suche und dabei etwas Hilfe brauchen könnte.

Der erste Punkt ist der Player an sich. Einfach eine Playliste verlinken, die von einem externen Player gespielt wird, will ich nicht (mehr). Alternativ gibt es dann noch Flash oder eingebettete Player (also beispielsweise Real oder Media Player direkt in die Homepage integriert).
Am wichtigsten ist dabei natürlich die Kompatibilität - also bei welcher Methode sind die Chancen am größten, dass der Besucher die nötigen Komponenten auch auf dem Rechner hat (ich nehme auch gerne neue Vorschläge - will mich nicht nur auf meine Ideen beschränken)

Der zweite Punkt ist eine sinnvolle Integration in die Homepage. Die Musik soll auch weiter abgespielt werden, wenn der Besucher innerhalb meiner Homepage eine andere Seite aufruft. Ich habe dazu 2 Lösungen im Kopf, die mir aber beide nicht sonderlich gefallen - hätte da lieber etwas eleganteres.
1. Player in ein Frame packen, was beim Seitenwechsel nicht verändert wird (ich mag eigentlich keine Framesets *g*)
2. Player in einem neuen Fenster öffnen - dann spielt er sogar weiter, wenn der Besucher von meiner Page runter ist (ich wollte die Anzahl an Popup-Fenstern aber eigentlich so gering wie möglich halten)


Hier geht's also (noch) nicht wirklich um ein spezielles Problem mit HTML, sondern erstmal einen allgemeinen Lösungsansatz - deswegen wäre es super, wenn hier möglichst viele Leute ihre Meinung, Erfahrung oder sonstiges posten würden.
Ich kann alles brauchen, ob Ideen und Vorschläge (egal ob mit Quelltext oder erstmal nur als Beschreibung) oder Meinungen / Kritiken / Vorschläge zu den genannten Möglichkeiten.

Gruß David.


----------



## ltPerly (16. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mich mal noch bissl informiert und die Einbettung des Players in ein Frame ist wohl doch die beste Möglichkeit.

Nun bleibt nur noch die Frage, was ich für einen Player nehme ... oder ob man sogar eine Auswahl anbietet?  

Naja, ich mach mir wieder Gedanken über relativ kleine Dinge, aber ich will halt nich, dass es dann daran scheitert 

Bin also weiterhin für Meinungen und Anregungen offen.

Gruß David.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (16. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich würde zu einem Flashplayer raten - abgesehen davon, dass Du in diesem Fall recht freie Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten hast, ist das Plugin auf verschiedenen Systemen gut verbreitet, schnell geladen und läuft stabil.

Gruß
.


----------

